

The big advantage of the Chromebook over Windows, Macs - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/the-big-advantage-of-the-chromebook-over-windows-macs-7000032585/

======
tzakrajs
There was no evidence presented to defend the authors claim. Things like this
were prevalent:

The lack of a "real" OS as the engine behind the Chrome browser is actually a
good thing for me. My Chromebook runs Chrome faster, smoother, and without
hiccups, better than my fast Macs and Windows PCs.

I call bullshit on this, and he should be showing us some benchmarks or
something to give this argument any legitimacy.

Edit: I am not sure how to quote things here. So I made some attempts in this
post to make the formatting obvious that the words after the colon are not
mine.

~~~
WettowelReactor
Surround the quote with asterisks.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc](https://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc)

------
higherpurpose
Too bad Sundar Pichai intends to ruin that whole "advantage" (and also the
security one) by introducing Android apps into ChromeOS, instead of creating a
use case based UI (taskbar, Android apps within windows) for Android, like
they have for TVs, cars, and wearables, and then use _that_ as a more "full
featured" OS (which Android already is compared to ChromeOS).

